# [H] Various [W] Steel Legion, DKOK, IG (UK)



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok I have a few models I wouldn't mind getting rid of, I'm looking for Steel Legion, DKOK, and vehicles/sentinels etc
I have a ltd edition Tau Ethereal, Archaon foot and mounted, all the Valten foot and mounted models, old deathmaster sniktch and sigvald the magnificent, all metal, I also have paypal 

http://s116.beta.photobucket.com/user/vaughany86/library/Models for sale and trade

PM with any questions or offers


----------

